# caiman lizard sleeping in water is it safe?



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 11, 2012)

I got my caiman lizard back and for some strange reason he started doing something he has never done before now when its lights off i find him sleeping inside his fish tank is that safe? i mean i have a floating log so he is only partially submerged in the water head out and the rest of the body in i mist in the morning and at night but he still chooses the water...is that safe im worried cause never saw him or anybody else say their caiman does this i take him out and put him on dry land and he goes wright back in the water....WORRIED :huh:


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 11, 2012)

It is normal for caimans to sleep in the water, nothing to worry about. :] They just like spending a LOT of time in the water, but others do this as well.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 11, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> It is normal for caimans to sleep in the water, nothing to worry about. :] They just like spending a LOT of time in the water, but others do this as well.


thnx me and my wife where very worried he's never done that before so does that mean he's happy with his enclosure.....its a new enclosure he was in a smaller one and we gave him a larger one.....thank you for your respond


----------



## chelvis (Aug 12, 2012)

This is normal. The only time to worry is when we start to go into the winter months. The water can get cold and may not warm up in the day so make sure when the temps start to drop to add an aquarium heater to it. Otherwise this is normal. I find Darwin in the water tub every morning. I sometimes actually put food in his water tubs on days I am home and watch him search for it. Its great enrichment. Once he is done I dumb the tub and put in fresh water.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 12, 2012)

chelvis said:


> This is normal. The only time to worry is when we start to go into the winter months. The water can get cold and may not warm up in the day so make sure when the temps start to drop to add an aquarium heater to it. Otherwise this is normal. I find Darwin in the water tub every morning. I sometimes actually put food in his water tubs on days I am home and watch him search for it. Its great enrichment. Once he is done I dumb the tub and put in fresh water.



i have a water heater already installed now he is just laying down under a log and is not that active we just got him back from the vet and he passed with a clean bill of health what im i not doing right he was very active and now he isnt im a little worried he eats very well i give him snail meat mixed with shrimp and talapia fish...just got him off the cat food(finally) is that a good diet or should i just give him the snail meat alone...just worried he was always a very active caiman and now all he does is lay around...what do you think it could be????


----------



## chelvis (Aug 12, 2012)

A very active new arrival could be a very nervouse animal, ie an animal that is stressed in a cage will run around trying to find a way out. Also animals as they adjust will get more relaxed in their enlcosures. Its hard to tell. I know you said you posted a vid of the set-up but there was no link. Do you have a link to the vid?


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 12, 2012)

chelvis said:


> A very active new arrival could be a very nervouse animal, ie an animal that is stressed in a cage will run around trying to find a way out. Also animals as they adjust will get more relaxed in their enlcosures. Its hard to tell. I know you said you posted a vid of the set-up but there was no link. Do you have a link to the vid?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW9SGJcbyBk&feature=g-upl 

thats the link if not just go on youtube its still under DoctorPepper4 (tittle Rowleys home finally missed my boy) thnx i really appreciate this chelvis also as i opened the cage he always came to us now he is starting to hiss and tail whip why he's never done that before is he mad at us cause we left him at the vet for almost two weeks..


----------

